# My Encounter With The Penguin!



## MissMia (Sep 17, 2008)

I had the honor of meeting up with Antarctican at the Grand Canyon over the weekend! She was quite the trooper for putting up with me and my husband.   

I'm just starting to sort through all the photos, but here are a few I've been able to process. More shots to follow 

1. View of the Canyon






2. This was a long exposure taken after the sun had set.





3. Sunday's Sunrise


----------



## matt_paul85 (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice as always! I really like #2.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

Colin made the trip too. He had a great time hiking at the canyon.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

We stayed in Williams, AZ on historic Route 66. 

1. Grand Canyon Hotel





2. The Canyon Club





3. The World Famous Sultana Bar


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

matt_paul85 said:


> Very nice as always! I really like #2.



Thank you! It's so difficult to capture how beautiful the Grand Canyon is.


----------



## matt_paul85 (Sep 18, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Thank you! It's so difficult to capture how beautiful the Grand Canyon is.



Not a problem at all. I can only imagine how pretty it is. I've never been but it's on my list! You'll be posting more soon right? That looked like a couple of neat places to go to as well in your other post.


----------



## matt-l (Sep 18, 2008)

i was starting to wonder about collin, now i know, he was at the canyon! 

great shots Mia, really liked #2.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Sep 18, 2008)

My fav is the last one. =]
I've seen dozens upon dozens of sunrises from horseback. I love them more than sunrises.
Beuatiful; TFS!


----------



## dklod (Sep 18, 2008)

The sunrise is a nice capture. Its so hard not to get a cliche shot there.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 18, 2008)

You drove up from Williams for sunrise?  That sounds as insane as something I'd do.  Nice shots- Love the colors in the sunrise and sunset!


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

matt-l said:


> i was starting to wonder about collin, now i know, he was at the canyon!
> 
> great shots Mia, really liked #2.



Thanks Matt-L!  Colin was really a trooper, especially on the partial hike down Bright Angel Trail.



CowboysDaughter said:


> My fav is the last one. =]
> I've seen dozens upon dozens of sunrises from horseback. I love them more than sunrises.
> Beuatiful; TFS!



We almost missed sunrise and I was lucky to get that capture! It was beautiful.



dklod said:


> The sunrise is a nice capture. Its so hard not to get a cliche shot there.



Thanks dklod. You almost have to take the cliche shot just to get it out of the way.



abraxas said:


> You drove up from Williams for sunrise?  That sounds as insane as something I'd do.  Nice shots- Love the colors in the sunrise and sunset!



Thanks Abraxas! Yes we did! :mrgreen: I tried to warn Anty how crazy we (hubby and me) were.  We did see a gorgeous moonset on the way to sunrise. It was well worth the drive.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 18, 2008)

Great shots MissMia!

(I've just been home a few hours and have to get to work. It will be a few days before I get any shots up. Love your sunrise photo...my shot of the moment the sun peaked over the horizon didn't really work out, so I'm glad yours did.)

Thanks to you and your husband for showing me around the canyon! (And what, no mention of the fact I got _stabbed_ about 15 minutes after our trip to the canyon started? :lmao: )


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Thanks to you and your husband for showing me around the canyon! (And what, no mention of the fact I got _stabbed_ about 15 minutes after our trip to the canyon started? :lmao: )



It was a pleasure to meet up with you! 

:blushing: I thought I'd let you tell that story! 

I'll try to process more shots today.


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, I really like #2. Wish I could have gone also looks like it was a great time.


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice shots! The colors are so beautiful! Sounds like a wonderful meet-up!


----------



## Arch (Sep 18, 2008)

great shots:thumbup:


...and what a good place to meet, i'd like to meet you all sometime but i think you all know its colin i really want to meet


----------



## invisible (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool shots. The sunrise and sunset get my vote as the best of the lot.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> Wow, I really like #2. Wish I could have gone also looks like it was a great time.



Thanks Alex! It was a _grand_ time!  



Tangerini said:


> Very nice shots! The colors are so beautiful! Sounds like a wonderful meet-up!



Thanks Tangerini! We did have lots of fun.



Arch said:


> great shots:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...and what a good place to meet, i'd like to meet you all sometime but i think you all know its colin i really want to meet



Thanks Arch!  Colin was the party animal of the group! You'll have to meet him some day.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 18, 2008)

What a breathtaking view.  That is so awesome you met and I really hope you can make it to Canuckville one day.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 18, 2008)

Arch said:


> i'd like to meet you all sometime but i think you all know its colin i really want to meet


 :lmao:



MissMia said:


> Colin was the party animal of the group!


_I_ taught him everything he knows.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooooo, gorgeous shots of the canyon, the colors are beautiful.

I really like the sunrise shot, mostly because the way the sun is dancing on the tree in the foreground making it look like the tree is filled with fairey lights and the sunrays are quite nice.

It never fails to amuse me that Colin always has the "I am one with....." look on his face wherever he happens to be in the world..... even with "that" shirt on.  

Nice shots of the little town you stayed in.  Starting to have a fancy for a cktail about now.  

*waiting for the next batch*


Oh yeah, do tell about this stabbing incident !!!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 18, 2008)

It involved a switchblade!!!  (Yes, a _real _switchblade)


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmm, I was thinking a [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHIIivQnIsU"]*Six Blade Knife*[/ame].

Sitting on pins and needles for the rest of the story  (gawd... what's his name.... you know, the radio guy....)


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> It involved a switchblade!!!  (Yes, a _real _switchblade)



Well you were in the _*Wild Wild West*_! :lmao:


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

invisible said:


> Cool shots. The sunrise and sunset get my vote as the best of the lot.



Thanks invisible!



Chiller said:


> What a breathtaking view.  That is so awesome you met and I really hope you can make it to Canuckville one day.



Thanks Chiller! I'd love to visit Canada. Maybe next year?



Antarctican said:


> I taught him everything he knows.



I'm sure you did!



kundalini said:


> Ooooo, gorgeous shots of the canyon, the colors are beautiful.
> 
> I really like the sunrise shot, mostly because the way the sun is dancing on the tree in the foreground making it look like the tree is filled with fairey lights and the sunrays are quite nice.



Thanks K!


----------



## MissMia (Sep 18, 2008)

The photo store in Williams. It was a funky little place with a couple of really cute dogs that my husband had to talk me out of stealing!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 18, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Sitting on pins and needles for the rest of the story


Well, we were talking about security precautions a woman could take, which led to talk of a switchblade knife, and I mentioned I'd never seen one (I think they're illegal in Canada). MissMia's husband happened to have one in the vehicle, and handed it to me to see. He warned me to hold onto it tightly, but when I pushed the button and the blade flipped out so quickly, it startled me and I dropped it. Onto my leg. [Luckily it didn't stick into me, or even cut me deeply enough to draw blood.]


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh my.  Well I guess that you need to stay with rounded items, even though, they too, can flip out quickly.  That doesn't mean that they can't sti.........

Hey, did I mention that I just polished off a bottle of "the Little Penguin"?  It's a South Eastern Australian CabSav.  Quite tasty, if I do say so myself..............


Glad you didn't have an injury.  

Sooooo....... I'm guessing that by this weekend you will have posted some of your shots?   eh...eh...eh...


----------



## icassell (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, MissMia, beautiful canyon pix. I love the light in canyon pic number 2. Where are the pics of Anti?  Did you check out the Route 66 Diner in Williams?


----------



## lostprophet (Sep 19, 2008)

That bloody Bear gets everywhere!
He's travelled further than I have


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> That bloody Bear gets everywhere!
> He's travelled further than I have


Well it's not like we didn't ask you repeatedly to travel to Germany for the meetup!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Sooooo....... I'm guessing that by this weekend you will have posted some of your shots?   eh...eh...eh...


Ummm, don't you remember how long it took me to post shots from the Germany meetup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's one, from the day we saw the sunrise:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice images  And I am sure you had lots of fun


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, Anty!
What an experience. What a journey!
I so hope that one day I'll get the chance to see the Grand Canyon with my own eyes (and maybe through the camera lens, too, maybe?), too. Must be a wonderful sight! But so far I haven't got the faintest idea of WHEN that might be.

Meanwhile, the two of you keep posting your pics. You also took some of each other? Or were you both (all three of you) so taken in by the beauty of your surroundings that you forgot to take photos of yourselves? Or have the camera take one of all of you on timer?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow nice shots, hope you had lot of run


----------



## icassell (Sep 19, 2008)

Love your sunrise shot, Anty!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww, thanks! It was so beautiful the way the sun lit up the canyon bit by bit.


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh your photo is gorgeous Anty  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 19, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Well, we were talking about security precautions a woman could take, which led to talk of a switchblade knife, and I mentioned I'd never seen one (I think they're illegal in Canada). MissMia's husband happened to have one in the vehicle, and handed it to me to see. He warned me to hold onto it tightly, but when I pushed the button and the blade flipped out so quickly, it startled me and I dropped it. Onto my leg. [Luckily it didn't stick into me, or even cut me deeply enough to draw blood.]



I'm still horrified about that! :blushing: I'm so glad no one was hurt! 




icassell said:


> Wow, MissMia, beautiful canyon pix. I love the light in canyon pic number 2. Where are the pics of Anti?  Did you check out the Route 66 Diner in Williams?



Thanks Ian! I never took the 10-20 off my camera so I really didn't take any photos of us. Hubby did take a few shots with Anty's camera.




Antarctican said:


> Ummm, don't you remember how long it took me to post shots from the Germany meetup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous Anty!!!!! 



LaFoto said:


> Wow, Anty!
> What an experience. What a journey!
> I so hope that one day I'll get the chance to see the Grand Canyon with my own eyes (and maybe through the camera lens, too, maybe?), too. Must be a wonderful sight! But so far I haven't got the faintest idea of WHEN that might be.
> 
> Meanwhile, the two of you keep posting your pics. You also took some of each other? Or were you both (all three of you) so taken in by the beauty of your surroundings that you forgot to take photos of yourselves? Or have the camera take one of all of you on timer?



Please let us know if you do head this way. I'd be happy to meet up with you! 


**** I'll post more photos over the weekend! :mrgreen:


----------



## MissMia (Sep 19, 2008)

Another shot from Route 66 at night.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a 30 sec exposure from Saturday night. The light across the canyon is the lodge at the North Rim. The lights below are hikers.


----------



## icassell (Sep 19, 2008)

Those last two are great.  I love the purple car.  Didn't see many on the Bright Angel Trail at night when I was there a few weeks ago, but it was pretty hot.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 19, 2008)

This was a sweet moment on Saturday. I can't believe their photographer didn't notice the huge shadow on her dress!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe the photographer was going to crop it....


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 19, 2008)

Miss Mia and Anty...


----------



## icassell (Sep 19, 2008)

Woooo hoooo ....


----------



## MissMia (Sep 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Maybe the photographer was going to crop it....



I hope you are right! 



Antarctican said:


> Miss Mia and Anty...



That was a fun day!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 20, 2008)

MissMia said:


> I hope you are right!


 The shadows were incredibly harsh...not at all a good time of day for wedding shots! (note the little H!tler mustaches they both seem to have!  And I was surprised there were no reflectors or anything being used)


MissMia said:


> That was a fun day!


 That it was! :hug::


----------



## kundalini (Sep 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ... (note the little H!tler mustaches they both seem to have! ...


 Two crude comments immediately came to mind when I saw your photo of the couple.  That quote being one of them.  I was afraid to say so myself, but glad you did.  :lmao:   Oh, I can be so politically incorrect at times.


----------



## MissMia (Sep 22, 2008)

Another shot from Sunday morning


----------



## Tangerini (Sep 22, 2008)

Yay more pictures!


----------



## MissMia (Sep 23, 2008)

Another shot from sunrise. I promise to start working on the afternoon shots!

There was a very rowdy group having their picture taken. They were laughing and having fun.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 24, 2008)

soooo, you have met the penguin lady eh. Did she make you french toast? she's very good at that 
Lovely set of pics you 2 made


----------



## Stogie (Sep 25, 2008)

I''ve been to the Canyon the last 2 Thanksgivings and I love that place.  Hopefully I'll be going back by year end to see my wife's family in Kingman.  What time of day did you make these pics?


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Sep 25, 2008)

was just looking through the thread, really nice set of pics from both of you ladies, hopefully someday i'll have my own pics of the canyon to post


----------



## kundalini (Sep 25, 2008)

WE NEED MORE PICS......................please.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Sep 26, 2008)

all nice shots but number 3 is awesome


----------



## MissMia (Sep 28, 2008)

doenoe said:


> soooo, you have met the penguin lady eh. Did she make you french toast? she's very good at that
> Lovely set of pics you 2 made



Thanks doenoe! I'm afraid I missed out on the french toast.  Maybe next time.



Stogie said:


> I''ve been to the Canyon the last 2 Thanksgivings and I love that place.  Hopefully I'll be going back by year end to see my wife's family in Kingman.  What time of day did you make these pics?



If you do get back this year, please post your photos! The shots were taken at various times of the day. I tried to post with each photo when they were taken. 



ShakeyBlakey said:


> was just looking through the thread, really nice set of pics from both of you ladies, hopefully someday i'll have my own pics of the canyon to post



Thanks SB! Everyone should see the GC, hope you get a chance to see it.



kundalini said:


> WE NEED MORE PICS......................please.



I'm working on it! 



mmcduffie1 said:


> all nice shots but number 3 is awesome



Thank you!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 28, 2008)

doenoe said:


> soooo, you have met the penguin lady eh. Did she make you french toast? she's very good at that


:hugs:



kundalini said:


> WE NEED MORE PICS......................please.


 :blushing:  MissMia may have to carry the load there. I have an insane workload for the next 2 weeks. Will try to post a few, though


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's one from the sunset we saw:


----------



## invisible (Sep 29, 2008)

VERY beautiful.


----------

